# Pork Cooking time problem.........please help



## bigeateruk (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello all, 

I have a big bit of pork about 5kg big and maybe a bit more. Firstly how long do you think it would take to smoke he whole thing in one? Also do you think from a food safety point of view it is alright to smoke it tonight. possibly let the smoker go out then re smoke when i wake up or is that food poisoning central?

Sorry silly question i know


----------



## markuk (Jun 14, 2014)

... you could always part cook it in normal oven - maybe using the timer to switch it on early based on say slow cooked pork recipie overnight then smoke it next day ....

Only saying this as it worked for me with slow cooker but as I said you'd need a very big one to take that size lump...

If putting in oven make sure you well wrap it with foil with some water in pan ....


----------



## baz senior (Jun 14, 2014)

If you are contemplating doing this in one hit, then it's going to take a while. 
From what I can see, the guidance is having the smoker running between 110-120C, and aiming for the meat to reach 95C.
I would take the meat out of the fridge a good six to eight hours before you cook, to allow it to reach ambient temp, this will save the smoker struggling to bring it up, and save you time cooking.
This is going to take you around one and a half hours per pound, 5kg is roughly 11 pounds so there's 16.5 hours.
If you are using charcoal, have plenty spare and a chimney starter, so any refuelling is painless and quick. If gas, have plenty in.

I would aim for 20 hours, just to give you a bit of leeway if you get problems. If the meat hits temp early, foil it well and wrap it in old towels and put it in a cool box, ( Just for insulation to keep it warm)  this will keep it until ready. There's nothing worse than having a flock of hungry guests, and telling them it's going to be a bit longer. (Been there!)

Iam no expert here, and there may be better advice on it's way. The main thing is don't struggle, and try and enjoy the experience.
Don't forget to write down every thing you do, if it works, then you can go back and repeat it, if it don't you can backtrack and see where things could do with changing. If you make changes to the air flow, leave it at least half an hour before changing things again. 
Have a read of this as well it may save you some pain.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84956/plateau-explained

I hope it all turns out awesome.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, sorry.  I have been away for a few days.  I am sure I am now too late to the party.  If I get a reply then I know you didn't let the smoker go out and re-smoke ( basically you aren't in the hospital ).  Hope all went well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 16, 2014)

Once you begin to cook the pork joint you need to get the centre up to temperature within a reasonable period of time. Getting the centre warm for a while and then letting it cool down slowly overnight before re-heating it again is potentially not safe. You cannot be sure if the surface of the meat has been punctured during the meat preparation allowing surface bacteria deep inside and if it is a rolled boned joint then you should certainly not do it.


Baz Senior said:


> From what I can see, the guidance is having the smoker running between 110-120C, and aiming for the meat to reach 95C.
> I would take the meat out of the fridge a good six to eight hours before you cook, to allow it to reach ambient temp, this will save the smoker struggling to bring it up, and save you time cooking.


As Baz suggests it is worthwhile allowing the joint to warm up a little *in a cool place* before cooking however I would not leave it as long as six hours. An hour or so should be sufficient to lose its chill whist ensuring that it remains safe.

When cooking you need to get it up to a central temperature up to 75 C and then remove it from the smoker, wrap it in 3-4 layers of foil and leave it to stand for at least 30-45 minutes. Even though the core temperature will only be 75 C (actually hot enough by itself) the outside temperature will be higher. During the standing time the central temperature will increase by a further to 5 C as the heat continues to radiate inwards. The meat will also have a chance to relax and the juices reabsorb.

If you do not have the time for all of the cooking to be done in the smoker then, as Mark suggests, you could finish it off in the oven - although unless you continue to monitor the temperature it may overcook.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------

